# DIY CO2 Diffuser - step 1



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I made the usual homemade CO2 thing with a bottle, and the yeast/sugar mix. Then on to the diffuser. I decided to use the bottom half of a dollar-store turkey baster. It is kind of a cool coincidence that the narrow end just barely accepts a regular air line tube, and that no air can pass through it when it is in there. Using a suction cup and an airstone, I have this thing on an angle to create a surface area where Co2 puddles and hopefully slowly dissolves into the water. What I really need is a way to create some kind of water cyclone inside this thing now. I think I can get water to cycle very fast around the bottom of the thing if I can create a venturi effect, using an old aqueon submersed pump from an aqueon HOB filter. I'll post pics once I have it working as I want it. Total cost right now: $1 from dollar store plus old airstone and airline tubing I had lying around, and an old pump from a nearly useless aqueon hob filter.

W

P.S. The aqueon hob 5's pump module made a pretty good "mini powerhead" for this application. Whee!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds cool! Please, make some pictures.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

you mean like this?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks perfect!


----------

